# Hard lump on hip, need advice



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

My Chuck Bear turned 5 last November, and with the exception of a few ear infections from swimming at the beach, and allergies when he was a puppy, he's been perfectly healthy. He was a bit overweight a few months back, but he is now at a good weight.

I know I'm probably being an overbearing fur Mum and am probably causing more worry by Googling all the worst case scenarios... He of course will be going to the vet to have the appropriate exams and tests... But for those who discovered the very first lump on their dog, how long after did you make an appointment? I just discovered a hard lump on the right side, near/on hip area last night. It doesn't move when I try to press it or pull on the skin, and it's about the size of a nickel. 

Do I make an appointment immediately? Do I monitor it for a while and then make an appointment? What should I expect when I take him in? What tests do they conduct? Any and all information would be appreciated and hopefully ease my stomach a bit, as I've been sick with worry since last night.

Thank you all.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd take him in soon and have it looked at. The vet can usually tell by feeling it whether it's a fatty tumor or something more concerning. They can just aspirate it to check for any problems.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

First of all, does your vet give him his vaccines there? 

A size of a nickel, I would not be too concerned. I would take a sharpie, and circle it so you can tell if it is growing.

My Brady has about five about the size on his shoulder blades. A couple have gotten smaller. One actually came to a head, and the vet just squeezed all of it the **** out of it like a big zit. The first one I rushed to the vet because there was also some discoloring around it. The vet laughed and told me that was from me bruising him by checking it all the time, to leave it alone for a few weeks, and sure enough the discoloration went away.

If they are benign, mostly the vet will not want to touch them because if they are removed or drained, they mostly come back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would make an appt. sooner than later to have it looked at. 

Generally, if a lump is loose and you can move it, it's a fatty cyst. The Vet can aspirate it and analyze the fluid. If it's hard and can't be moved at all, it should be looked at soon as possible. Your Vet will decided what course of action to take, he/she may want to watch it to see if there's any change in it-texture, size, etc. before deciding whether or not to remove it. If you're really concerned about it, I would push to have it removed. It's always better IMO to be proactive.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

First of all, thank you for the responses thus far.

Cubbysan, it is not a vaccine area, at least to my knowledge. It is near the back of his body, top right area by his hip... When I was initially feeling I thought perhaps it was his hip bone protruding on that side for some reason. But the more I checked the area, and compared it to the other side, it is definitely a hard lump, nickel size, not movable. 

I just got back from a walk with my two dogs, and Chuck seems to be walking fine. And when I press the area, it doesn't bother him, but I am going to be making an appointment ASAP. 

My heart sank when I felt this lump, and all the worst possible scenarios are going through my head.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The sooner, the better. You cannot tell by feeling a mass what it is (even if it may feel like a fatty tumor, some can be very decieving). A fine needle aspirate may be helpful in diagnosing some tumors, but it may not give an answer. If your vet feels that it needs to be removed, I wouldn't hesitate to have it taken off and biopsied to have peice of mind.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I've had lumps on all my goldens and always took them in immediately. I rather have it checked out and have the peace of mind. And I'm in complete agreement with Rainheart that sometimes even a vet cannot be completely sure that it is a benign lipoma even with a fine needle aspirate.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Always have lumps checked as soon as you can and always have a fine needle aspirate taken. In most cases it is nothing but a fatty tumor but never take that chance in not getting an appropriate diagnosis.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

DoodleZ said:


> First of all, thank you for the responses thus far.
> 
> Cubbysan, it is not a vaccine area, at least to my knowledge. It is near the back of his body, top right area by his hip... When I was initially feeling I thought perhaps it was his hip bone protruding on that side for some reason. But the more I checked the area, and compared it to the other side, it is definitely a hard lump, nickel size, not movable.
> 
> ...


Lumps are pretty common in golden, especially lipomas (fatty tumors that are benign). We have dealt with lots of lumps over the years. Almost every single one has been benign except for one which was a mass cell tumor. Definitely get it checked out but try not to worry too much - chances are that it's nothing to be concerned about but you'll feel better after the vet checks it.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

DoodleZ,
Go in to the vet as soon as you can - not emergency - but don't wait and see. Like others have said, even the vet cannot tell what it is just from feeling it. Chance has had his share of lumps, fatty cysts, lipomas, etc - and still does.
One in Sept which that was removed was cancer but it was completely removed with good margins. This is not to scare you. It is probably a benign lipoma which Chance also has. But time can be of the essence with some lumps.
Let us know how you make out. Good thoughts for your Chuck Bear.


----------

